
Kickstarting the Creative Funding Future - schlagetown
http://www.brendanschlagel.com/2013/02/19/kickstarting-the-creative-funding-future/
======
metaperl
Please also note UInvest as a crowdfunding platform:

<https://uinvest.com.ua/?amigosid=32511>

It's primarily oriented towards established local businesses as opposed to new
startups.

But nonetheless it's a good example of crowdfunding in action.

